# Our Trip To Tractor Supply Co



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, we went and checked it out. Unfortunately, Taste of the Wild was a bit pricey for mom. Fortunately, however, 4Health wasn't. We got a 35lb bag of 4Health Small Breed and now our dogs are turning their nose up to nurture just for the 4Health. As soon as they smelled the food they went insane, they love it. Never seen them stuff their faces faster in my life lol

Looks like we've got a winner.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That's great they like the new food! Way to go!!!


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

my parents feed 4health and their chis like it real well also.


----------



## imadigger (Sep 5, 2010)

I think you better go to Diamond and check the codes on your bag. 
Here's the link for information:

Diamond Pet Recall | 

4dhealth is made by Diamond and is on the recall list. I was going to go and get a bag for my two dogs. Shelves were empty and was told about the recall. Now I'm going to go to Blue buffaco. 
Eileen


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awww im glad you got a good food! but i agree check the site as it may be recalled so i suggest having a back up just in case it does get recalled , i would say acana if you could get it  x


----------

